# ISO help w/Cool Whip's sustainability on the table



## legend_018 (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi everyone. If I wanted to say put a cool whip (or something similar?) on a pie, would it stay together or would it eventually melt down.  I need to have the pie out for a good hour to an  hour and a half before serving it.

Thanks : )


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 14, 2013)

Please don't use Cool Whip.

Real whipped cream will do the trick:
​ *Whipped Cream*​ 
   2 C            Heavy Cream
1 Tb            Vanilla Extract
  ¼ C            Confectioners Sugar

   Chill a stainless steel bowl and the beaters (or whisk) in the freezer prior to use.

  Add the cream and vanilla to the bowl and whip at high speed until soft peaks form.

  Add the sugar and continue to whip until stiff peaks are obtained.


----------



## legend_018 (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## jkath (Mar 14, 2013)

Another thought - if you don't want the whip deflating, whipped coconut milk will not lose it's integrity, even overnight in the fridge. Plus, it's really rich and creamy, and you can add as much or as little sugar as you'd like. Whip It Good! Coconut Cream, That Is… | sockmonkeyskitchen


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 14, 2013)

I would be concerned about whipped cream holding up for that long without some type of stabilizer.

An old German pastry chef in our city used to mix equal parts of whipped cream and Rich Whip together because he felt it gave the taste of the fresh whipped cream along with a certain amount of stability.  Rich Whip is a Cool Whip like product.

If this is for an important event in your life I would try an experiment.   A tub of Cool Whip vs a 1/2 pint of whipped cream and then a combination of the two.  The test won't cost more than three bucks and it will give you some peace of mind.

I guess I am sort of a coward!


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 14, 2013)

Aunt Bea said:


> I would be concerned about whipped cream holding up for that long without some type of stabilizer.
> 
> An old German pastry chef in our city used to mix equal parts of whipped cream and Rich Whip together because he felt it gave the taste of the fresh whipped cream along with a certain amount of stability.  Rich Whip is a Cool Whip like product.
> 
> ...



Aunt Bea, SO uses this recipe with cocoa powder added as a frosting for a chocolate cake.  It holds up quite well.  I've used it as written above and it holds up well as a dessert topping for quite some time.

I think the cornstarch in the confectioners sugar stabilizes the whipped cream.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 14, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> Aunt Bea, SO uses this recipe with cocoa powder added as a frosting for a chocolate cake.  It holds up quite well.  I've used it as written above and it holds up well as a dessert topping for quite some time.
> 
> I think the cornstarch in the confectioners sugar stabilizes the whipped cream.



The cornstarch may be the key, I normally use granulated sugar.

I'm still a coward!


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 14, 2013)

Aunt Bea said:


> The cornstarch may be the key, I normally use granulated sugar.
> 
> I'm still a coward!




Sounds like a good reason to do a test dessert.  For scientific purposes only, of course.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 14, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> Sounds like a good reason to do a test dessert.  For scientific purposes only, of course.



absolutely!


----------

